# mf 50 hydraulic lever mechanisms way off



## livinjeep (Oct 28, 2011)

When i move my hydraulic levers nothing happens underneath the top piece. Can someone show me a pic of what the hydraulic lever mechanisms underneath are sposed to look like


----------

